# Long service chevrons



## Gunplumber (20 Feb 2014)

Just curious if there has been any rumours if they are thinking about bringing back long service chevrons?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2014)

Gunplumber said:
			
		

> Just curious if there has been any rumours if they are thinking about bringing back long service chevrons?



You heard it here first.    ;D


----------



## Journeyman (20 Feb 2014)

Might as well

 :brickwall:


----------



## McG (20 Feb 2014)

Can we just stop tinkering with bling and worry about real problems, challenges and needs?


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Feb 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> Can we just stop tinkering with bling and worry about real problems, challenges and needs?




No ... there are too many senior officers in too many HQs with too little useful, productive work to do. 







If you want less silliness you have to have enough slightly too much useful work to occupy the time, minds and hands of the smart, drive, Type A officers we have. When, as now, we have too many of them, relative to the useful work available, then we get cheap, plastic 1812 pins and new/old badges.


----------



## Remius (20 Feb 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> Can we just stop tinkering with bling and worry about real problems, challenges and needs?



Exactly.  Like WW1 pins, the reintroduction of the Puttee (Cadpat though) to commemorate WW1, Battle Honours for the Punic Wars (I think the RNFLD regiment qualifies) and a return to musket drill (PAM update eta is April 2016).

We also need air marshals.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Feb 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> Can we just stop tinkering with bling and worry about real problems, challenges and needs?


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Feb 2014)

Who would wear them: everyone is a Cpl soon enough and you don't wear them up and down. In the Battledress days, after two years we wore a very small chevron, but I don't think it was in the Dress Regs, just a carry over from somewhere. More of a years service chevron than a LSC.

After you receive the CD, the LSC come off.


----------



## DAA (20 Feb 2014)

Gunplumber said:
			
		

> Just curious if there has been any rumours if they are thinking about bringing back long service chevrons?



I do believe that the "Buttons and Bows Brigade" actually considered such a thing back in the early/mid 90's.  However, it was nixed as the CD already recognizes "long service".


----------



## Tibbson (20 Feb 2014)

Crantor said:
			
		

> We also need air marshals.



Don't we already have air marshals (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sky_marshal#Canada) or am I missing the joke?


----------

